# My S&W family grew today 686-6



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

I made the S&W 686-6 .357 Magnum 4" a member of my handgun collection today.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice. I have a 586 w 4" barrel. Really a great gun I'm sure you will enjoy shooting it.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I've owned my 686 with the 6in. barrel for many years now and still love it.


----------

